# Railroad Spike Turned Slingshot



## scotters (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a friend who worked in a blacksmiths forge this summer in New Mexico. I sent him a box of railroad spikes and told him to make a few slingshots. I will mention he had never made a slingshot before, so he just made a fork and let me figure out how to attach bands to it.

Overall its a great looking and comfortable shooter. I just have to figure out how to attach rubber to it. My current thinking is to round over the sharp edges and stick on tube bands. I don't have any tube material currently so it will be a while before I can try it out.

























any band attachment ideas would be helpful


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice! Nathan had a few like these for sale on Simple-Shot.com for a while. the artist who made them had several examples, & they were gorgeous..


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well if it was me..I would get some heat shrink tubing & melt it on the forks..about 1 inch long..

that would help in not cutting the band or tube by the sharp edges of the slingshot..

I would the wrap around the fork & tie off with a constrictor knot...should be fine for shooting

I am sure other people will chime in on this~~~AKAOldmiser

PS you can always make gypsy tabs..that may be the best way to go for that frame...

then you can use flatbands or tubes....


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Now there's an idea!!! hehehe


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Some ideas!! My first line of frames, called the "Railspike" series..... Feel free to use as reference, just, please don't copy. This is very much part of the way I make my living... My very humble living! Hehe


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Well if it was me..I would get some heat shrink tubing & melt it on the forks..about 1 inch long..
> 
> that would help in not cutting the band or tube by the sharp edges of the slingshot..
> 
> ...


to make a gypsy tab..take a leather pouch..fold it over the top of fork..leave a good space between the fork & pouch

tie it on too the fork.....Now you can run your tubes or bands thru the tab & tie....ready to shoot my friend...OM


----------



## scotters (Mar 11, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it was me..I would get some heat shrink tubing & melt it on the forks..about 1 inch long..
> ...


great! I will have to try that out. thank you.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Lee Silva you sir are my hero


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Once again the generosity of the members on this forum astounds me. Mr Lee Silva bravo!!!! 
Even though this is your bread and butter you are still willing to put pictures of your hard work on display to help a fellow member to complete a project he is playing with. I take my hat off to you sir and my faith in the human race is that much more on the positive side as of now.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow these are very cool.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Righteous!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cool!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry Scotters I have just realised I forgot to mention how awesome that looks. Is it heavy in the hand? It looks solid.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Lee is my brother in spirit.....(just because of the common headdress of course :bowdown: )


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

you could weld short rear facing round posts on it , and band it up with tubes `ala` weber slingbow .


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice!


----------

